# Nissan LEAF Battery Repair (Video)



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

So, now there's one good cell, the replacement, with the rest weak?

Many here won't waste their time to watch a video unless you describe what's in it - mystery teases are only good for cat videos, not busy people. 

Fortunately, the thumbnail says what you did not post. One weak cell is the issue.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

remy_martian said:


> So, now there's one good cell, the replacement, with the rest weak?
> 
> Many here won't waste their time to watch a video unless you describe what's in it - mystery teases are only good for cat videos, not busy people.
> 
> Fortunately, the thumbnail says what you did not post. One weak cell is the issue.


The replacement module is one that was sourced from a pack with roughly equal degradation to the rest of pack. The single weak cell was so bad, that it got to a point where there was over 900mV difference between it and the other 95 cell groups in the pack. 
Yes, the point of the thumbnail was to convey the issue at hand in the battery.


----------

